# Gaggia Brera - Water not running



## Meidan (Sep 20, 2014)

I've decided to clean my Gaggia Brera today. While doing so, I've also took apart the filter and the valve that's inside the water tank. After putting it all together, water is not running at all, not through the steamer nor the coffee pouring part. I can hear the water pump working, but water is just leaking outside the machine.

It could be that I didn't put the valve right, but I've done this before without a problem. So I think something is blocking the water afterwards.

Can anyone tell what the problem is, or where should I look for it?

Thanks.


----------

